# Filming yachts with a drone



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I had my first real go at filming some yachts under-sail this weekend... What do you think?






I hope you enjoy it just half as much as I did making it!

Pete


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Very well done!! Love the music very appropriate.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Careful ... I had a drone follow me not long ago. Had a go at it with a high powered pellet gun ... missed, dammit !


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Remember that in the US you need an FAA license to sell video from drones. Don't know about UK.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

pdqaltair said:


> Remember that in the US you need an FAA license to sell video from drones. Don't know about UK.


I've seen one downed by hostile fire once. Everyone present cheered.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice Pete. What's your setup?


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know about this... I get that it is fun for the "pilot", but I have to say that I do not like the idea of strangers filming into my cockpit when I sail. To me, it's an invasion of privacy.
What do others think?


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Morild said:


> I don't know about this... I get that it is fun for the "pilot", but I have to say that I do not like the idea of strangers filming into my cockpit when I sail. To me, it's an invasion of privacy.
> What do others think?


At this point in time, any expectation of privacy you might have when in open space is totally gone. As long as the drone isn't peeking through the ports, I think we are all fair game.


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

Violate my air space and you will be shot down. It is a cool video but i am not into drones. I can see a few commercial uses for them as long as its not near me.


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jim_W said:


> Violate my air space and you will be shot down. It is a cool video but i am not into drones. I can see a few commercial uses for them as long as its not near me.


Maybe you should consider the bank cameras, traffic cams, and security cameras on many homes and businesses that took your picture practically from the moment you stepped out of your house until you got to the marina. Slight exaggeration but, are you going to shoot all those too? What is the difference?


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> Very nice Pete. What's your setup?


I'm using a DJI Phantom 3...

Pete


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I’m not sure I get all the bluster about drones invading your airspace: all the “Shoot ‘em down!” BS.

All of us love to see images of our boats in all their glory. Whether these images are taken by photographers on-shore, from other boats, or aerial shots from drones or manned aircraft we love them all.

There used to be a guy (maybe he’s still around) who used to fly over popular anchorages and sailing areas, photographing boats. He would find out which boat was which and contact the owner to sell them the photos. I never heard of anyone expressing any concern over ‘invasion of privacy’. In fact many people bought the pics.

A few years ago I was talking to a dock neighbor about being out in a bit of snot. He said, “Was that you? I’ve got a video clip of you.” Rather than being upset, or concerned about ‘stalking’ or ‘creeping’ I was pretty chuffed and happy to see the footage.

On the other hand, drones hovering around boats at anchor, apparently peering into areas which should be private, I find unacceptable. Not least because of the irritating ‘droning’ noise they make.

There was one guy flying a remote-controlled amphibious plane at one anchorage. It looked really cool and was probably lots of fun for the pilot. After about two minutes the cool-factor was replaced by the STFU-factor.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Halcyon1 said:


> I'm using a DJI Phantom 3...
> 
> Pete


With what camera? 4K? Your imagery looks great.


----------



## mf70 (Nov 6, 2014)

Morild said:


> I don't know about this... I get that it is fun for the "pilot", but I have to say that I do not like the idea of strangers filming into my cockpit when I sail. To me, it's an invasion of privacy.
> What do others think?


Since I sail a character boat, it's a fact of life for me. I remember once in my earlier Bristol 26 (a NON-character boat!), we were hove to, eating lunch, and got circled by a big Hatteras with a guy on the fly bridge armed with heavy-duty telephoto lenses.

I don't know what he thought of two suspicious sailors hunched under a luffing jib, but I guess it floated his boat...

Let me know if you're running that drone in the Chesapeake.


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> With what camera? 4K? Your imagery looks great.


Yes, it's a 4K camera, but I don't have it on the highest resolution setting - youtube downgrades it all anyway...

Pete


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice work! The right music makes all the difference. 


Sailing on the water is a beautiful world. Photographers have been capturing it since film was created. Drone photography and videography is a fascinating new media. To put the photographers eye up in the sky - without getting in a plane or copter - is a beautiful way to see the world. And the low altitude capability is a whole new angle on aerial photography. 

Our local Maine Media College and Workshops has a drone program. The drone class is booked for this season.


----------



## RooDog (Oct 5, 2015)

flyingwelshman said:


> I'm not sure I get all the bluster about drones invading your airspace: all the "Shoot 'em down!" BS...


People like to feel like they have control even when they are fully aware they do not. 
I wait for the day when someone actually does discharge a firearm at one of these dornes and the lawsuit the arises as a result:laugh- It'll make for entertaining media. With respect to "air rights," in land real estate, on average (at least in the US) you only directly own in average of 500' above your property. Not privy to at sea rules, but I imagine it's similar if not less. 
Fire at your own risk...


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

While I don't think it is uniquely American to want to shoot a gun at everything you don't approve of, I do think we 'Mericans are more accepting of the guy in the room who always rants about his privacy then devolves into a "PC is stupid, the world is going to hell" diatribe without a hint of irony. Anyway, this has been discussed at length in past threads and I think that most people appreciate the pictures and some even pay for them. I lost a DJI Phantom I in the drink, so I know how nerve wracking it is to fly over water.
Where were these aerials shot? Looks like New England? Really nice- If I had one criticism it would be that there should be more low angle shots edited in between the overhead stuff to break it up a bit. Plus, it never hurts to see the make/model of boats a little better (unless it is captained by the likes of Jim_W!).


----------



## RooDog (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm with you. I'm here because I want to talk sailing. 

The footage was shot in the Solent straight in Southern England. Amazing tales of sailing originate from there.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Some of the most incredible videos I've seen during the past few months have all been shot with drones, many of which were equipped with Go-Pro cameras. I was absolutely amazed at the fantastic quality, and the wonderful things I could see from a bird's eye view that could never been seen from the ground. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Salty Mike (Nov 3, 2015)

The drone debates put me right slap in the mind of the gun debates.

Good work but I'll have to go back and watch it again, while I like the music, it put me off to sleep so quick.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Convictions have been handed out for shooting at drones.

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

RichF28 said:


> Maybe you should consider the bank cameras, traffic cams, and security cameras on many homes and businesses that took your picture practically from the moment you stepped out of your house until you got to the marina. Slight exaggeration but, are you going to shoot all those too? What is the difference?


A silly argument. The difference is that we chose to go to the bank and on public roads, and the cameras serve valid security functions. A drone buzzing over head is not something I will accept since it serves no useful function for me. I could counter with silly arguments of my own; why not look up a lady's skirt? She is out in public. Why not cameras in public bathrooms? Bad things can happen in the stalls. The obvious reason is because we share certain expectations of privacy. A drone can easily break them.

We have a reasonable expectation of privacy from any elevated view point both in a boat and in our backyards. In my mind this makes operation at low altitude in residential areas or around boats a fundamental invasion of privacy, just like trespassing and no different than being a peeping tom. High altitude with wide angle lenses I have no problem with, since I have no reasonable expectation that my house will not be subject to aerial survey. I don't care about drones at a fair, though I still see no purpose (I find the video boring. Actually, I find most video boring). There have been a few cases where privacy violations have been enforced against drone pilots, just like the poparazzi. Also, there are a great many counties where the operation of model aircraft is prohibited; I've seen drone confiscated in those circumstances.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

Halcyon1 said:


> I had my first real go at filming some yachts under-sail this weekend... What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Excellent video and sound tract. Thank you. PS. As a devotee and practitioner of little boats and shoal waters(I sail on the southeast coast of the US) I have in my home library many of the wonderful books written by the great English sailing authors and sailboat designers, such as Albert Strange, Maurice Griffins and Laurent Giles who wrote in such glowing terms of sailing in small boats for we, the "plebian" public.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with many here that drones can be irritating and intrusive. However, Halcyon's use of his drone was from quite a high altitude which helped preserve a modicum of privacy of the boaters below. I appreciate that. The footage and the music were well done.

I put his work on par with someone standing on a bridge, filming sailboats passing below. No harm done, lovely images.

The problem occurs when the drone begins violating people's "personal space" such as getting close or zooming way in, to leer at an attractive woman sunbathing on the bow, for example.
Everyone has a different definition of "personal space" which is why the issue of public vs. privacy is a bit difficult to nail down. Even in public, people have a right to expect that voyeurs will not stand on top of them, breathing down their neck whether in person, or by using a drone as a proxy.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I hate drones! Caused nothing but problems for those of us who play with rc stuff legally and follow the rules.
Wouldn't be bad IF drone operators would follow the basic rules outlined for RC flight. In fact I'd be all for it as it would expand the hobby.
Sucks that people who fly drones in a proper respectful manner get lumped in with the creeps/pervs and a**holes.


----------



## Salty Mike (Nov 3, 2015)

Salty Mike said:


> The drone debates put me right slap in the mind of the gun debates..


Or the Florida "Don't Park In My Backyard" debate.

Yes I can see someone getting upset if a drone appeared to be spying/peeping at your daughters that were sunbathing topless behind a fence or on the deck of your boat for that matter.
But a guy just flying his toy around harmlessly filming some boats or landscapes, Big Friggen Deal.

I have a couple of small drones and will be getting a DJI sooner or later but every time I think about ordering one the next latest and greatest turns up...... Dang those innovators... And when I do finally start using one more if some damn fool shoots it down it will be a bad day for us both.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

The typical attitude that I just commented on that is ruining the hobby for everybody......don't whine when they are finally banned, nobody to blame but yourself.

Right out of the AMA rulebook

B. 
RADIO CONTROL (RC)
1.
*All pilots shall avoid flying directly over unprotected people, vessels, vehicles or structures and shall avoid endangerment of
life and property of others. *

States it pretty well, stay the hell away from me and my boat!
Don't want to follow the rules, your choice, don't be surprised with the outcome.

http://www.modelaircraft.org/files/memanual.pdf 
here is the full AMA book


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

It can be annoying, if not unsettling, when a drone is flying above and no one else is in sight and you have no idea who is flying the drone or for what purpose. Not to mention that the sound of the drone is irritating when you are enjoying a quiet day on the water.

At a crowded park or beach or fair, or even in a harbor with lots of other boats, I really don't care, have at it. But if you see my boat with no one else around on a day like this, please let us relax and enjoy the day. I won't shoot down the drone, but I will think that you are an a-hole if you come by and film us.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

boatpoker said:


> Careful ... I had a drone follow me not long ago. Had a go at it with a high powered pellet gun ... missed, dammit !


If this site had a thumbs up / thumbs down feature, I'd give you a thumbs up for shooting at the drone and a thumbs down for missing.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

Drone videos, in general, were pretty cool for a minute, but now they are as hackneyed and boring as selfie-stick videos. At least the selfie-sticks aren't as intrusive as unmanned flying cameras.


----------



## Salty Mike (Nov 3, 2015)

Tanski said:


> The typical attitude that I just commented on that is ruining the hobby for everybody......don't whine when they are finally banned, nobody to blame but yourself.
> 
> Right out of the AMA rulebook
> 
> ...


The "All pilots shall avoid flying directly over unprotected people, vessels, vehicles or structures" is going to a pretty hard rule to follow and or enforce. Just how is somebody like Amazon going to work that.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

For the most part, the attached video was shot using drones. Of course, some of the shots were taken while standing on the ground, and the editing was superb, including the insertion of the Wright Bothers Biplane. What's not to like about this kind of videography?






Gary


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ive seen some nice videos done with drones but as several members observed much of the thrill is novelty. I obje4ct to the notion of my being filmed and or haunted or stalked by someone's toy and think they look an awfull lot like clay pigeons ...I dont veer over to peer at people in their boats and expect the same of others. Courtesy and respect equal privacy...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I would pay money to have aerial video footage of my sailboat under sail and if I ever had a babe in a bikini on the bow, I would hope to have that captured on the video as well.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

midwesterner said:


> I would pay money to have aerial video footage of my sailboat under sail and if I ever had a babe in a bikini on the bow, I would hope to have that captured on the video as well.


Nothing wrong with that. No different than hiring a photographer to take family portraits. Of course, the difference is that you are _asking_ someone to photograph/film you, and you are being provided with copies of the product. It's not being done for someone else's exclusive pleasure/curiosity/hobby/commercial gain.**

Again, I don't see anything wrong with drone aerial footage of harbors, landscapes, parks, fairs, etc., where people happen to be. But when a drone operator, without permission, singles out and films a single boat with people who are simply enjoying a nice day on the water, then it becomes plain rude and annoying.

**Any drone operator who does take footage of a sailboat with people and uses the footage for commercial gain (i.e., advertising) should probably brush up on the laws regarding misappropriation of likeness.


----------



## Salty Mike (Nov 3, 2015)

No one in the advertising business will use images or video without a model release. That includes personal property in some cases. 

And if you think you have any privacy left especially outdoors just remember the government has cameras on satellites that can count the hairs on a gnat's ass at night with no moon.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Salty Mike said:


> No one in the advertising business will use images or video without a model release. That includes personal property in some cases.


Of course not, but what about someone who, say, puts the footage on their blog and earns some income from that blog? I'd call that commercial gain.



Salty Mike said:


> And if you think you have any privacy left especially outdoors just remember the government has cameras on satellites that can count the hairs on a gnat's ass at night with no moon.


"Privacy" as between the government and a private citizen is an *entirely* different issue, and far more important/concerning than what is being discussed here.

Here, the issue is simple decency and respect by one private citizen toward another. In other words, don't be a di_k


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

It's downright hilarious to read of the paranoia caused by a drone 70' up with an ultra wide angle lens. Yet boats can cruise by 30' away with cameras that can actually zoom in and 'spy' on you. Where is the demand to ban telephoto lenses? Telescopes? Binoculars? Why aren't you internet cowboys shooting at passing boats who dare look at you?
Get a grip people, stop reading the tabloids. Oh wait, Sailnet IS a tabloid. 

And the whole selling images thing? Very grey area, look into the failed lawsuit by the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

xort said:


> Yet boats can cruise by 30' away with cameras that can actually zoom in and 'spy' on you. Where is the demand to ban telephoto lenses? Telescopes? Binoculars?


Common courtesy rules. It is not OK to take pictures of me without my permission from any distance or angle. Most people conform to this societal norm.



xort said:


> Why aren't you internet cowboys shooting at passing boats who dare look at you?


Looking at me is one thing; spying on my private activity with a magnifying device is unacceptable, as is stalking; flying a machine over me while you are invisible to me is yet another level of creepiness. If I don't like how you are looking at me, I can move on. If you follow me, I can ask you to desist. If you don't, then I might take forceful action. If you hover your toy over me remotely, then I have no recourse except force against the toy. [/QUOTE]

It's all about common courtesy, or as caberg more accurately put it: "Don't be a di_k."


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

For me it's safety. Thats why the AMA has rules, too bad most idiots can't follow rule 1
Skywalker X8 hand injury - DIY Drones
Pictures of injuries caused by RC Helicopters - Page 9 - HeliFreak

I invite any of you who wish to try this to come over to my house I'll fire up one of my electric planes and you can stick you face in the prop.
Now imagine that is a bystander while you are trying to find you way to the hospital to have you face sewn back on after a 12" diameter prop @ 12000rpm removed it.

Good pellet gun with a scope would silently take care of one anyway in one shot. Person who owns it would never know what happened unless they went swimming for it.......
They can get in my face if they like - good luck with that!


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## pdxskipper (Sep 9, 2014)

xort said:


> It's downright hilarious to read of the paranoia caused by a drone 70' up with an ultra wide angle lens. Yet boats can cruise by 30' away with cameras that can actually zoom in and 'spy' on you. Where is the demand to ban telephoto lenses? Telescopes? Binoculars?...





jwing said:


> Common courtesy rules. It is not OK to take pictures of me without my permission from any distance or angle. Most people conform to this societal norm...


Different technology but nothing new. Most every weekend during the late 60's and early 70's there was someone off end of the Marina Del Rey breakwater taking telephoto shots of all the boats.

They'd lookup their numbers, get the address and mail them a few proofs trying for a sale. Pretty intrusive I guess, but I'm very happy to have one now so many years later, it's an awesome photo and the only one I have of my father sailing solo.


----------



## Lakepapa (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

Great work Pete.

Is that you on the beach at 1:47?


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

scratchee said:


> Great work Pete.
> 
> Is that you on the beach at 1:47?


I'm glad you liked it! No, that's not me... I am closer to the old wooden pier!

Pete


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Better than a Brownie Hawkeye!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanski said:


> B.
> RADIO CONTROL (RC)
> 1.
> *All pilots shall avoid flying directly over unprotected people, vessels, vehicles or structures and shall avoid endangerment of
> life and property of others. *


Just like jet skis, drones are pretty cool. Their operators, on the other hand, are frequently selfish pieces of #$%^&.

Last weekend, I was on our foredeck at 8am in a mooring field, rewinding our jib furler. I hear this buzzing noise and find there is a drone hovering maybe 50 ft above our mast, just staring. I look around and there are a couple of dopes on a the foredeck of a nearby powerboat (figures) that are piloting the thing.

According to the rule quoted, their operation was purely in violation. However, personal space is a social concept that responsible people can easily get their head around. I can see you standing on the curb, I can't come up next to you and put my face a few inches from yours. You have to have one self-entitled attitude not to get it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

xort said:


> Convictions have been handed out for shooting at drones.
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does.


Yes, but the populous often cheers the protestor that is willing to be arrested to make their point.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I had no iron in the drone debate until last weekend. My $0.02... 
First the video is awesome! Nice work.

Second, I had a drone buzz my boat last weekend while I was cranked over heeling taking a decent puff, and riding it out. Boat HAD to look pretty awesome. While I regained some flat, I looked up, and buzzing probably 50 feet or so above my mast was a drone. Of course I couldn't hear it (my own wake was louder). At first I was pretty creaped out... then I thought about it, and said, geesh I wonder if I can get a gander at that VID! So I waved at the drone, and off it went.

I think I'm of the opinion that we have NO reasonable expectation of privacy in a public spot, and we have even less than we had before. But I anticipate some great videos of my boat in the near future!


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Minnewaska said:


> Just like jet skis, drones are pretty cool. Their operators, on the other hand, are frequently selfish pieces of #$%^&.
> 
> Last weekend, I was on our foredeck at 8am in a mooring field, rewinding our jib furler. I hear this buzzing noise and find there is a drone hovering maybe 50 ft above our mast, just staring. I look around and there are a couple of dopes on a the foredeck of a nearby powerboat (figures) that are piloting the thing.
> 
> According to the rule quoted, their operation was purely in violation. However, personal space is a social concept that responsible people can easily get their head around. I can see you standing on the curb, I can't come up next to you and put my face a few inches from yours. You have to have one self-entitled attitude not to get it.


And that attitude is what is making society what it is today - ME, ME, ME, who cares about you.....I'm having fun!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

So a couple of weeks ago we went out for the first sail of the season.

Another boat was sailing along with us.

They were getting pretty close and I noticed that they were taking pictures of us. Without our permission!










Well, I told my wife to get our camera and start taking pictures back at them.










Before you know it we had a bunch of pics of them under sail.

When we got back to the marina you can only imagine what happened: we traded pics of each others' boats and had a beer together. It was intense!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SHNOOL said:


> ...I think I'm of the opinion that we have NO reasonable expectation of privacy in a public spot....


Zero expectation? No limits? Nonsense. The upskirt point made above was pretty good, I thought. No to mention, as matter of current law, there are boundaries on what can be done with your image.

No matter, there are guaranteed to be more legal boundaries put around the use of these drones, since their operators are managing to piss off the majority of the electorate.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

I've been photographed by chase boats and helicopters occasionally, along the Maine coast. You see them approaching or hear them overhead.

Sailing is photogenic, you have to expect people with a lens, will take your photo or video.

I was flattered someone took this shot(I don't recall it being taken).










I'll be interested to see if the commercial boat photographers (like the one that took this shot) will be utilizing drone cameras from their shoot boats. I think that has potential for stunning still shots of sailing as well as video. Photographing from a moving boat is tricky work. Adding a drone would make it even more challenging.

Drone of box camera, the best work will come from the best eyes, behind the lens.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

TomMaine said:


> I've been photographed by chase boats and helicopters occasionally, along the Maine coast. You see them approaching or hear them overhead.
> 
> Sailing is photogenic, you have to expect people with a lens, will take your photo or video.
> 
> ...


 Beautiful, beautiful boat. That shot to me typifies what sailboats and sailing them is all about.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

It's a matter of perception. I don't mind another boat coming close giving me a friendly wave and taking a couple pictures, you're comfortable because it's another sailor doing pretty much exactly what you like doing.
Change that to a drone operated by some person somewhere, no implied consent with a friendly wave and I begin to have a problem with that, especially if I'm at anchor where I expect some privacy.
Main hatch open with the dodger down, would be pretty easy for a drone to get a pretty good look at what's going on inside my boat.
Plus there is the safety factor, I just don't want a bunch of really sharp propellers turning about 15000 rpm anywhere near me.
Do a quick search for rc propeller injury images and see what these things are capable of doing to flesh.
There is a thread on a popular rc forum called RCGroups that has a couple hundred page thread full of some very graphic images people have posted with various prop injuries they have had.
I learned my lesson as a kid with an old control line Cox .049 with a nylon prop. I still fly rc but have never again been bitten by a prop! Came very close when I was learning to "fly" rc helicopters, gave that up! Too many crashes.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Tanski said:


> Main hatch open with the dodger down, would be pretty easy for a drone to get a pretty good look at what's going on inside my boat.


This is what's going on inside my boat most of the time:










Sometimes this:










Never this:










So if looking at slightly hefty, middle-aged men, reclining on a settee with a bug zapper is your bag then I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

flyingwelshman said:


> This is what's going on inside my boat most of the time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, just goes to show ya can't have everything. Or at my age handle it. Dang!


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Well if you don't mind it then as far as I'm concerned that's your problem! I'm single and to put it bluntly still have washboard abs at 47.......life is good!


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Tanski said:


> Well if you don't mind it then as far as I'm concerned that's your problem! I'm single and to put it bluntly still have washboard abs at 47.......life is good!


If lacking paranoia is a problem I guess I need help.

Congratulations on your physique.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Sorry not going to bite. No entertainment for the fat exhibitionist old guy.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Tanski said:


> fat


Actually, I prefer the term "stout", seeing as that is what has made the largest contribution to my heft.


----------



## Heller Gregory (Jun 3, 2016)

I have a business flying drones for engineering, landslide repair mostly. Yesterday I filmed a levee structure & someone came up to me as I was landing (happens every time) to make sure I was doing it legally - I was. This drone paranoia is kind of wrecking it when it comes to practical uses of drones. I do 3D images & ortho, it's pretty cool actually. 

I would absolutely LOVE to film a regatta coming in, spinnakers out. That to me seems like a perfect use of drones! I'm not interested in spying on people sailing, and accidentally grabbing a shot of someone peeing off the side of his boat. 

Kidding of course, I'm very careful about people's privacy & actually never fly it over people. The drones aren't reliable enough.


----------



## Vernon Deck (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

We are out for a short cruise. It's been very pleasant with 10-15 rare gusts short of 20. Drone came out to film a 100' super yacht sailing into Hinckley or NEB. Bridge in background. Bunch of small boats racing. Dead flat water and a nice breeze. Everyone on their ear and moving along with all the rags up. Can see the attraction. Guess drone had its troubles with the gusts splat and it was gone.
Didn't cry.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Walked out of the marina head last weekend to hear that familiar, zzzzzzzzzzzzzz, overhead. Sure enough, there is a quad copter hovering over the building. It then starts to move toward the slips and I look around to see if I can find it's idiot owner. Sure enough, there he is, standing on the foredeck of his stink pot, at his slip, beckoning his buzzing minion to return. He flies it directly over top about a couple of dozen boats/masts to descend it to his deck, in the middle of the marina. If anything went wrong, a bad wind gust, malfunction, etc, it would have damaged someone's boat. 

I would like to believe people wouldn't be this stupid, but they are. This is why there will be more rules that restrict their usage. I suspect this already violated current rules, as it came with feet of others property.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

They are such a boyz toy.

I would love one! Except theres nowhere to fly it and i am not flying $500 over water!

One day, when i am old and feeble like most of you, i am going to buy a farm, buy a drone and hire some nudists.


Bliss.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

A friend of mine has made a few bucks recovering drowned drones on a popular beach here. Showed me his collection of go pros recovered from the surf. Seems that the tide sweeps all the detritus to a certain point on the beach, at slack this this spot is a treasure trove of lost gear..


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

First off - Halcyon - nice video.

I don't have anger or anxiety towards what are basically flying cameras. I think they are pretty cool and I worry about one hitting my boat as much as I worry about bicycles hitting my car. Not very much.

There is a company near me doing drone videos. After a while I agree they get sort of repetitive. This one is my home port, or rather my home port is down the creek west of this light house, the music is kind of lame but I like the shots.


----------



## gptyk (Mar 20, 2013)

The whale watching boats around here often launch one. I'm sure my boat has been in dozens of videos. They don't bug me at all. 

I doubt a typical quadcopter could damage a boat much if at all. OTOH, running into rigging will damage the drone fatally. 

The guy on a powerboat blasting out rap is far worse......... (Well, it was girls last time on my dock, but my comment stands...)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not calling on a ban, just space. I read the guidelines for recreational use and they are violated all the time. One should not be flying them above unprotected people or vehicles, nor within 25ft in any circumstance. It's just common sense anyway. People that object must have a serious peeping tom problem.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

Sal Paradise said:


> First off - Halcyon - nice video.
> 
> I don't have anger or anxiety towards what are basically flying cameras. I think they are pretty cool and I worry about one hitting my boat as much as I worry about bicycles hitting my car. Not very much.
> 
> There is a company near me doing drone videos. After a while I agree they get sort of repetitive. This one is my home port, or rather my home port is down the creek west of this light house, the music is kind of lame but I like the shots.


That is nice footage. Should have a lighter melody.  I recognize that lighthouse from a few trips up and down the Hudson. Where exactly is that?

Just having a drone camera won't do it. There will be a lot of boring stuff and like digital photography, very few will be making what most of us watch(and pay for).


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Agree on the boring drone videos. That is Kingston NY. There is a thriving sailing/boating community in the rondout creek, which the lighthouse marks. A nice maritime museum, the base for the Clearwater, a boat building school, the Kingston sailing club. 

I am there now because it is very close to my house and very cheap... but I may move my boat to Connecticut for the rest of the summer.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Tanski said:


> Right out of the AMA rulebook


The AMA is not a regulatory agency. It's rules effect/apply only to members. Outside of membership the AMA is meaningless.

I agree that a few bad drone owners have tainted the waters for the rest of us.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Heller Gregory said:


> I have a business flying drones for engineering, landslide repair mostly. Yesterday I filmed a levee structure & someone came up to me as I was landing (happens every time) to make sure I was doing it legally - I was. This drone paranoia is kind of wrecking it when it comes to practical uses of drones. I do 3D images & ortho, it's pretty cool actually.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE to film a regatta coming in, spinnakers out. That to me seems like a perfect use of drones! I'm not interested in spying on people sailing, and accidentally grabbing a shot of someone peeing off the side of his boat.
> 
> Kidding of course, I'm very careful about people's privacy & actually never fly it over people. The drones aren't reliable enough.


This is an appropriate use of the technology and I appreciate your consideration of other people's feelings and concerns. If more people operated drones the way you do, this conversation wouldn't be happening.


----------



## boathooked (Jun 25, 2015)

RichF28 said:


> At this point in time, any expectation of privacy you might have when in open space is totally gone. As long as the drone isn't peeking through the ports, I think we are all fair game.


I challenge this. Yes the .gov has had the ability to do this for awhile, and those with lot of $$$ to hire a helicopter/plane (i.e. few and far between) there has not been a mass ability for Joe-Bob with a toy to be in "your space".

Just because something can be done does not mean it should be done.

This is one area I am glad for the US FAA rules and happy to see them being controlled here.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I fly RC planes and I always have people coming up to me asking about them. People love them. There isn't much difference to a quadcopter drone legaly. I mean I can put a gopro on a Piper Cub and that technology has been around for decades.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Well said, Sal. To expand on your point, I have encountered nothing but positivity from people when flying my drones around crowds. Whether on the Las Vegas Strip, or in Marina Del Rey, to a person, anyone who has said anything has been curious or excited. Just last night, I flew over my dock, which is next to a busy hotel. Spoke with a guest who asked many questions and was envious. Then I flew over the water and snapped some random photos. Do these people look offended?

They were not. It seems to me, the people who are bothered by this are the ones who mumble to themselves then hide in their cloak of "privacy".
BTW- the DJI Phantom 4 has an intelligent mode which allows it to follow the controller, or circle over a certain point at a chosen radius. Ridiculously easy to use. I can"t wait to get some good footage of my boat under sail.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I appreciate you points rbrasi, yes people can be very poitive and that is a great thing. 


I think maybe you and I differ on flying around crowds or on the sunset strip. I really try to avoid that sort of thing - when I fly near people it is very few people and in a big rural space - or over water.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

To clarify- I don't fly over the crowds, I shoot the lights and buildings near them- I don't have that kind of liability.


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually we are looking for a drone to shoot video 
of our Vets For Peace ketch, the Golden Rule 

We can use it on our web site and for crowd funding. 

Right now, we are in the Seattle area cruising for peace. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

If you guys haven't already, this crazy viking (j/k) has been doing some pretty great vids heavy on the drone footage. He waits for storms and goes out on purpose all macho like, but its fun stuff.


----------



## Salty Mike (Nov 3, 2015)

Subscribed.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Just went through this thread. I really like footage from the air. There are some people who have made some good videos on Youtube. While I like the videos, I'm not so sure I would spend the $$ on a "toy". I think the appeal would wear down quickly unless I was out traveling and doing what Drake-Paragon is doing now.

I'd love to get some of my boat sailing once I get my current refit projects taken care of. I think it could be useful for some of my own videos once I get past the more boring projects.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

I must have the worst attitude ever. A true troglodyte. I didn't even have any pictures of my boat in my cell to show people. Had to bring up the promo literature from the builder to show the boat and interior. Picture used here is from him done at Newport show. Have no pictures of the places we've been. Need the brides cell to show any.
Totally don't understand the fixation of recording nearly every minute of your life. Gets in the way of living it. Rather be on the bow staring at my cut water and watching the dolphins then playing with dials and joysticks. I'm not demented yet and have a memory. I'll never look at those vids and snaps just show them to others. Don't think I'm that big a deal that's it that interesting. I'm not much to look at but when we ( the bride and I) are cruising alone not near shore we dress ( or undress) for comfort and appreciate the absence of intrusive behavior. We try to respect others. Knock of the hull before asking to visit. A closed companion way means no knock. No cockpit speakers on if in a slip.
I have no feelings toward drones neither plus nor minus as long as the respect to others is maintained.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

pdqaltair said:


> Remember that in the US you need an FAA license to sell video from drones. Don't know about UK.


What kind of FAA license would I need to sell a video?


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

amwbox said:


> If you guys haven't already, this crazy viking (j/k) has been doing some pretty great vids heavy on the drone footage. He waits for storms and goes out on purpose all macho like, but its fun stuff.
> 
> [/url]


That gives a good sense of how difficult it is to fly the drone, from a sailing boat - landing, especially single handed.

However from those that master the flying single handed, we could see some amazing sailing footage in the future by some of the talented photographers who have a drone (and the ability to use it well), in their gear bag.

I can't help but see that for those marine photographers who relied on a 'shoot boat' to get good shots or footage(and get paid), they're in a tougher market today.

If you want to compete in the marine multi media market, you better take a drone class.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I never thought about the danger of a drone crashing.

In 2015 I did a bike race, and there was a drone hovering over the starting line. It was a very cool video, that up close look at all the bikes coming through.

I was a little disappointed when I rolled out this year and there was no drone.

Maybe someone brought up the thought "What happens if that thing goes down in the middle of the peloton?"


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, look! Here is an example of drone use we can all agree is NOT an invasion of privacy (well, I hope not, anyway):
https://gma.yahoo.com/2-teens-drone-track-catch-boat-thieves-150606412--abc-news-topstories.html#


----------



## Salty Mike (Nov 3, 2015)

outbound said:


> . I'm not much to look at but when we ( the bride and I) are cruising alone not near shore we dress ( or undress) for comfort .


Pics or it didn't happen. :devil


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

May be its Just me but. I have been buzzed by these drones in a number of anchorages. Some don't seem to mind the in your face observations of you and yours. What is the difference between a drone or me? If I came over to your boat in my dingy, stopping 100 feet from your boat and watch you through binoculars ? Will you just politely give a friendly wave or tell me to [email protected]#$ Off? what if I sat there with a camera? Here in Oz they the boarder protection and fisheries are using drones to observe everyone covertly around the North and Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

The difference is, drone cameras shoot with a very wide angle lens. It's about the equivalent of looking through your point and shoot camera with the zoom all the way out (technically, about 10mm of focal length). The human eye is approximately 40mm (based on standard CMOS size). With binoculars, you're talking about the equivalent of about 200mm, minimum.
So, in layman's terms, unless the drone is 10-15' away from you, you will appear to be a gnat on the screen.
So, chill, have a drink, hope the drone falls in the water and live and let live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Sausage-like fingers


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

My nephew flew drones for the military. He can tell if the target shaved that morning or missed a spot or has a spot of egg in their beard. From his very limited descriptions sounds as though facial recognition is key. They know exactly who is being neutralized. Munition recognition is also important. In that theater (pun intended) capabilities seem to be mind boggling. 
I don't believe there's a legal restriction of civilian drone optics but may be wrong.
As said before have no emotional mindset toward drones but hope they are used responsibly and respectfully. As an aside walk around London and increasingly any big city and you are on candid camera continuously. Need to just get over it or just sail only beyond drone range.

P.s. Stopped peeing over the rail.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Proponents of drones seem to try to redefine the objection, so their point sounds more valid (common political move these days). I don't recall anyone saying they should not be used at all, nor that we are invisible at present. There is a common courtesy and safety issue that anyone whose passed the myelination stage of CNS development should easily comprehend. Anyone playing with them, in a manner you would expect from a teenager, is the only problem.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnesail said:


> I never thought about the danger of a drone crashing.
> 
> In 2015 I did a bike race, and there was a drone hovering over the starting line. It was a very cool video, that up close look at all the bikes coming through.
> 
> ...


I've thought the same thing about a frisbee, soccer ball or football. For that matter the screaming line drive or home run that lands in the parking lot. Doesn't seem to stop anyone.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

SimonV said:


> Here in Oz they the boarder protection and fisheries are using drones to observe everyone covertly around the North and Great Barrier Reef.


I like the idea of protecting the oceans, but one of the limitations of quadcopters is battery life - typicaly 10 minutes or so. These are little plastic cameras buzzing by. Big long range drones by contrast are powered and built like jet aircraft. So - two completely different worlds really. I don't know which you are refering to.



SimonV said:


> If I came over to your boat in my dingy, stopping 100 feet from your boat and watch you through binoculars ? Will you just politely give a friendly wave or tell me to [email protected]#$ Off?


 I would definately tell you to [email protected]#$ Off


----------

